# 1/4" shaft bits



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob or Rick: Are there any 1/4" shaft router bits that are designed like the large molding bits that 1/2" shafts use? Are there rail and stile bits,raised panel bits etc? I am limited to a 1/4" collet. BY THE WAY,CLEAR OUT YOUR IN-BOX PLEASE!

Gary


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Gary. I'm no expert on this, but I had much the same question as you and was told not to use large cutters with a 1/4" shafts. The concensus was that the cutters are too heavy, and the 1/4" shaft is too weak to safely use with a large cutter. As to the availablity, yes, they are available. I've seen a 2 cutter set for around $60Cdn at a woodworkers show.

Brian


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Bob and Rick have mentioned on the shows and on tapes they produced for 
Oak-Park that 1/4" bits are not safe when the bit itself is large. If you use them and the shaft of the bit snaps you will have some heavy metal chasing you around your shop. I suggest you think about investing in a router that can handle 1/4" and 1/2" inch bits. Woodnut 65


----------

